
Joe Lieberman Called ZTE a National Security Threat. Now He’s a Lobbyist for It - smacktoward
https://www.thedailybeast.com/joe-lieberman-called-chinese-telecom-giant-zte-a-national-security-threat-now-hes-a-lobbyist-for-it
======
masonic

      despite his registration, he wouldn’t actually be lobbying for the firm. Rather, he hoped to “raise the level of trust in ZTE.”
    

How is that "not lobbying"?

